
How to make YouTube five times faster if you don’t use Chrome - ljoshua
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/25/17611444/how-to-speed-up-youtube-microsoft-edge-safari-firefox
======
kup0
I get similar performance (to the animation in the article showing Edge) in
Firefox on a slower machine. This is incredibly frustrating on lower-
performance machines.

Using the older version of Youtube (via an extension or editing a cookie) is a
night and day difference.

